# Homebrew question



## Freejay (Jul 11, 2005)

Hey bro's...If you homebrew your gear, how long will it keep provided you did everything by the book and a clean as possible?


----------



## DragonRider (Jul 11, 2005)

Good question. I have some over a year old that I wouldn't hesitate to shoot. The shelf life should be the same as any lab produced gear.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Jul 12, 2005)

i would say 2 years at least...it will just loose potency longer than that, so you could still shoot it after like 4 years......


----------



## Freejay (Jul 12, 2005)

Thanks guys....I think I might make all my own gear for my next cycle.


----------

